# Advantages to Reloading



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont reload my own shells.

what are the advantages to reloading my own ammo? 
how can this help me?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

1. You can tune loads specifically to your firearm to get the best accuracy your firearm is capable of.

2. You get to shoot more shells for every $ spent.

3. In some cases you might want to shoot a particular bullet that isn't available in a factory offering.

Those are the top 3 reasons on my list, pretty much in order.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

how would i go about reloading...what would i need. what is the starting price range?

is it only effective for one or 2 types? or can i use it for all types of ammo?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Horsager said:


> 1. You can tune loads specifically to your firearm to get the best accuracy your firearm is capable of.
> 
> 2. You get to shoot more shells for every $ spent.
> 
> ...


4. It is more addicting and costly than crack! 

_edit: does not have to be costly, but if you catch the bug, then you may become a tool, accessory, gizmo whore!_


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Click on the reloading and ammunition forum page. There you will find lots of discussions on this subject. I don't mind answering questions, but really, it's all there, and then some. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Robert A. Langager said:


> Horsager said:
> 
> 
> > 1. You can tune loads specifically to your firearm to get the best accuracy your firearm is capable of.
> ...


Never done crack so I don't have the slightest clue as to what it costs.

Startup costs are roughly $350-$400 to have all the equipment and components you need to start loading for 1 caliber. Pretty much all centerfire rifle and pistol ammo can be loaded on the same machine.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

what are the basic steps of loading? on a scale of 1-10 how hard is it?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> Click on the reloading and ammunition forum page. There you will find lots of discussions on this subject. I don't mind answering questions, but really, it's all there, and then some. Good shooting, Burl


Good questions BMX, but if you do a little research, all the info you need can be found in the reloading forum.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=20

More specifically, try this thread, although there are many others. http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=41308


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

BMX - Ditto what has been said so far. 
If you just want to give reloading a try and not invest too much money until you are sure that you want to reload regularly then start with one caliber and buy a Lee Loader (30-06 for $16, for example), a manual (Lee's is $13. Lyman's is $20.). Buy a pound of propellant (about $20 or so...AFTER you read the loader instructions), 100 primers ($4), and 100 bullets (Rem. 30 cal. 180gr PSP. $17) I'll assume that you have your own brass. 
So, for under $100 you can load 100 rounds as good or better than you can buy - and have the tool, a manual, and some powder left over. How much does 100 rounds of factory 30-06 cost?
The Lee is a slow loader but it works just fine. You can load about a round a minute; it's how I got started many years ago. As you upgrade, and you will, you add the necessaries - a scale for one, more manuals, die sets, better presses, etc.
Pete


----------

